# "Angle" needs a friend!!



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*"Angle" needs a friend!!*

Hello,

I am looking for a pigeon to befriend my pigeon. (cock) I hope someone can help me. I was thinking about it and I was looking for one that is calm and nice, not too mean.

I hope you can help!!

----------------
Here is something too
-----------------

Hello Reader,
I need a little help, you see I need people to help me on this subject, "Getting my pigeon a friend" Well, my "parents" don't really like it....so....this is where you guys come in. You see, I told them that, I know people that are like pigeon experts, and that they said it was a good idea. So, I need some people to give reason, can it hurt a bird, by not having a friend? What can it do........?!? Plus if some people would do, go to my site and sign my guest book, saying that you think he needs a friend. See, they don't know what it can do for "him" It is almost like a petition. This will help him. So please go to my site or even post here, and have your name be heard!!

Thanks so much,




P.S. Help "Angle" get a friend!!!! http://www.geocities.com/daviouno/pigeon.html 

----> GO GO <----

ABOVE IS THE LINK TO MY SITE!! PLEASE SIGN!!!

Please help the "Angle's Frined" thing!!


Thanks again!!!


----------

